# Sinema ve kitap, ikiside aklını yitirdi. Birbirlerinde kayboldular... (IT)



## ANGELİCA

Ciao;
 " Il cinema e il libro hanno perso la memoria;si sono persi dentro dell'un l'altro". La frase sottolineata e' giusta?



> Frase originale:
> *...Sinema ve kitap, ikiside aklını yitirdi.Birbirlerinde kayboldular...*


----------



## granturco

Mi sembra che é qiusta. Ma aspettiamo per altri pareri...


----------



## nunu7te

La frase giusta in italiano sarebbe "si sono persi l'uno nell'altro", ma non mi è chiaro cosa voglia dire la frase nel complesso...puoi postarla in lingua originale?



ANGELİCA said:


> Ciao;
> " Il cinema e il libro hanno perso la memoria;si sono persi dentro dell'un l'altro". La frase sottolineata e' giusta?


----------



## ANGELİCA

Grazie;
İl contesto e'stato scritto in turco. lo traduco in italiano.
...Sinema ve kitap, ikiside aklını yitirdi.Birbirlerinde kayboldular...


----------



## granturco

Vedendo la frase originale in turco. Direi che, hai gia' fatto il miglior traduzione... Non viene in mente oltre a tua.


----------



## ANGELİCA

GrAzIe MiLlE!!!!


----------



## Apina

Probabilmente la tua traduzione è la più fedele alla lingua turca che purtroppo non conosco.

In italiano, come diceva nunu7te, sarebbe "_si sono persi l'uno nell'altro_"  se intendi che _si sono fusi l'uno nell'altro._

Ciao

Apina


----------



## ursu-lab

nunu7te said:


> La frase giusta in italiano sarebbe "si sono persi l'uno nell'altro"





granturco said:


> Vedendo la frase originale in turco, direi che, hai già fatto la miglior traduzione... Non mi viene in mente niente oltre alla tua.



La frase "dentro dell'un l'altro" sarà corretta nell'originale turco, ma in italiano non significa niente ed è grammaticalmente scorretta.


----------

